#ubuntu-ph 2010-12-13
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<rstacruz> sup wers
<wers> rstacruz, deciding for a venue for GNOME Asia 2011. hehe
<rstacruz> talaga?
<wers> so far, HK and Indonesia are winning
<rstacruz> sa Pilipinas Kay Ganda nalang
<wers> sa 2012 na yon. haha
<rstacruz> hehehe
<rstacruz> parang miss earth lang
<wers> lol
<wers> wow ang ganda. parang nagpasalon
<wers> rstacruz, have you seen my Spock look? haha
<rstacruz> no i havent.
#ubuntu-ph 2010-12-14
<chocobish> !seen darkzlayer
<butiki`> chocobish: I have not seen darkzlayer.
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<lubot> chocobish, you know that the length of nicks is limited, don't you?
<wers> good evening po
#ubuntu-ph 2010-12-15
<pepesmith> bratatatatatatatatat
<pepesmith> ping ping 
<bhearsum> pepesmith: pong pong
#ubuntu-ph 2010-12-16
<pepesmith> !trivia
<lubotu2> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! Join to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and to keep excercising those cranial muscles.
<butiki`> pepesmith: Error: "trivia" is not a valid command.
<pepesmith> nice butiki is alive after 5 years?
<pepesmith> !help
<butiki`> pepesmith: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
#ubuntu-ph 2010-12-17
<stjohnmedrano> advance merry christmas everyone 
#ubuntu-ph 2010-12-19
<zeroseven0183> Merry Christmas!
<su-root> wala bang party?
<gnubee> maligayang pasko mga kababayan
#ubuntu-ph 2011-12-12
<DB125> gandang gabi mga masters!
#ubuntu-ph 2011-12-13
<manters2000> hello po
<manters2000> gud evening
<manters2000> may tao ba dito ?
<manters2000> hello po
#ubuntu-ph 2011-12-14
<manters2000> hellow po
#ubuntu-ph 2011-12-16
<manters2000> hello po
<manters2000> magandang uma
<manters2000> ga
<manters2000> hello po
#ubuntu-ph 2012-12-16
<strong> ahemz
#ubuntu-ph 2013-12-12
<zakame> ps axf
#ubuntu-ph 2014-12-13
<SGTItlog> exit
 * SGTItlog ahihi
#ubuntu-ph 2015-12-13
<pusakat> everyone's asleep.
<pusakat> hehe
#ubuntu-ph 2016-12-17
<asdf11> hello
#ubuntu-ph 2017-12-13
<techmagus> waaaaaazzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaa
